# Grooming Nightmare!



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Has anyone ever gotten their comb twirled up in their Hav's hair and not been able to get it out??? Finn has these mats in his armpits - I think we are starting to blow coat. He laid down on me and I still had the comb under him, trying to work out the mats as gently as I could, because he is the biggest wuss and makes such a fuss. Then he whipped around, the comb going with him and when I got hold of it again, it had wound around in his lower chest hair. After about 5 minutes of thinking Holy Cr--, how am I going to get myself out of this one, DH not home yet, I was able to get hold of the comb with my hand between it and Finn and cut it loose. Even after getting it freed, I had a devil of a time getting the cut off hair unwound. I can't really see where I cut a chunk of hair off him. But I sure didn't want to start pulling at it and scare him and make matters worse. :frusty: 

Does anyone of a certain age remember Clairol electric curlers?? I had long straight hair back in the late 60s, early 70s, and used those things and I remember a few times getting them all twisted up with hair going forward and backward around one of them and panicking. That is the feeling that came over me today with the Finn Man. Whew. Glad he is not still running around with the comb dangling!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

This made me laugh not the part about poor Finn, but I was a model and worked out of agency called Nina Blanchard, it was through the late 60's and until the eightys any way I remember all of the 'HOT' rollers....LOL. I also remember the "Big" hair styles! OMG...they never look the same after the first time. Oh and the hair left on the rollars and yes they would get caught and tangled!!!! Poor Finn.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Poor Finn... LOL..glad you were able to get it out!! We have all had our share of grooming mishaps..comes with having a dog with so much darn hair!
Oh I certainly do remember those electric curlers back in the day


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohh yesss... It happened to me twice. And Ache spent 2-3 days without letting me touch the comb. She was so scared...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm another electric curler girl!!! And yes, I did get my hair almost hopelessly tangled and in a total panic my mother stepped in and helped me get it loose - what a relief! I got it tangled many times after that but never as bad and nerve-wracking as that first time!

Maybe Finn needs a puppy cut until he's through the blowing coat. That would give you both a nice break.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah I remember the curler days. I would have to wait for my sisters to get the hell out of the washroom. We only had one.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

So happy you were able to remove the comb Linda. Scares me to think about it. Today, walking Mia got tangled in a long briar and it tore out a lot of coat..but at least she is not blaming me..lol...
Dave...beauty has it's price!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, I may need to cut him down. I will hold off for now. But they even have a conniption when a leaf gets stuck in their hair, and that is nothing like a heavy comb dangling. I don't want to lose his dark ends, although I know they will eventually wear/break off anyway. 

Dave, weren't those days the best?! Good times! Large families and one bathroom in those older homes. But somehow we made it. We did have an outhouse, though, for 'real' emergencies that just could not wait! ound:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Yes, I may need to cut him down. I will hold off for now. But they even have a conniption when a leaf gets stuck in their hair, and that is nothing like a heavy comb dangling. I don't want to lose his dark ends, although I know they will eventually wear/break off anyway.
> 
> Dave, weren't those days the best?! Good times! Large families and one bathroom in those older homes. But somehow we made it. We did have an outhouse, though, for 'real' emergencies that just could not wait! ound:


How have Finn's relatives done with color changes Linda? He may surprise you..that is the thing I like about Havs..the way the can change color...but that may only apply to certain colors, I am not sure...he is a devil/doll to be sure..


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> How have Finn's relatives done with color changes Linda? He may surprise you..that is the thing I like about Havs..the way the can change color...but that may only apply to certain colors, I am not sure...he is a devil/doll to be sure..


I am not sure, Flynn. His dad is quite light. Finn is listed as a gold sable and I think the sables are notorious for lightening considerably? I can see the new hair on his back coming in much lighter, although he still has some areas coming in a darker gold around his head. There is still some black/dark gray on his nose, the base of his ears and the tips of his ears and his tail tip, to the roots. I like the black tipping he has but it is growing out and won't remain. Some of us may not have realized how these guys change color when we got our first Havs, but by the time we get our second, we have figured it out! So, no expectations - just surprises!  So far, his coat feels so soft and is coming in quite thick. I wouldn't really call him cottony at this point. Maybe it will become that way, no clue. It is very different from Augie's.

DH and I took the boys for a walk yesterday, at the same time; I walked ahead with Augie and he was about 1/4 to 1/3 block behind us, with Finn. When I turned around and looked back, Finn looked so pretty. Finn has been wanting to just drop to the ground on walks and not budge, and this worked really well, with Augie walking in front. Finn never dropped to the ground once!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I am not sure, Flynn. His dad is quite light. Finn is listed as a gold sable and I think the sables are notorious for lightening considerably? I can see the new hair on his back coming in much lighter, although he still has some areas coming in a darker gold around his head. There is still some black/dark gray on his nose, the base of his ears and the tips of his ears and his tail tip, to the roots. I like the black tipping he has but it is growing out and won't remain. Some of us may not have realized how these guys change color when we got our first Havs, but by the time we get our second, we have figured it out! So, no expectations - just surprises!  So far, his coat feels so soft and is coming in quite thick. I wouldn't really call him cottony at this point. Maybe it will become that way, no clue. It is very different from Augie's.
> 
> DH and I took the boys for a walk yesterday, at the same time; I walked ahead with Augie and he was about 1/4 to 1/3 block behind us, with Finn. When I turned around and looked back, Finn looked so pretty. Finn has been wanting to just drop to the ground on walks and not budge, and this worked really well, with Augie walking in front. Finn never dropped to the ground once!


You need to take a camera next time and get some photos of Finn walking with DH...then you can get some of you and Augie! I love the surprises with the coat colors.. Both Augie and Finn are gorgeous little Havs!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Yes, I may need to cut him down. I will hold off for now. But they even have a conniption when a leaf gets stuck in their hair, and that is nothing like a heavy comb dangling. I don't want to lose his dark ends, although I know they will eventually wear/break off anyway.
> 
> Dave, weren't those days the best?! Good times! Large families and one bathroom in those older homes. But somehow we made it. We did have an outhouse, though, for 'real' emergencies that just could not wait! ound:


yep, those were good times. Four of us kids with one washroom. don't know how we ever survived. No outhouse but at times I wished we had one. LOL


----------

